# IVF - Side effects of Buserelin



## Kiri (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi there
I've just started on another round of ICSI, and after the first shot of Buserelin at night, that night, I expereinced sore breasts.  Now, having just had my third shot of Buserelin, my boobs are really swollen like they are about to explode!  Is this normal?  Its also quite sore in one point on my left. I didn't have this last time
Thanks in advance


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi Kiri

When I was on Buseralin both times, I did experience pains in the boobs also, a bit like someone stabbing pins in them, especially the nipple area.

Hope this helps, if you really concerned, call your clinic.

SUZ
XXXX


----------

